
We’re closer to learning when humans first daubed arrows with poison - diodorus
https://theconversation.com/were-closer-to-learning-when-humans-first-daubed-arrows-with-poison-75566
======
raubkatze
The bit that I don't get is that ricin from the castor bean plant is supposed
to take days to kill something, if that is true, what is the point of putting
that on an arrow?

